# VectorVest Australia



## nevieboy

Hi.
Just received an email from Aussie Stock Forums regarding
VectorVest Australia.
VectorVest claim its the smartest, fastest and easiest to use 
share analysis system.
They are offering a 5 week trial for $9.95 plus some bonus gifts
(books and dvd).
Has anyone heard of or had dealings with this mob?
Cheers.


----------



## J&M

I have them same and was going to ask the same questions 
I did however did a web search and it came back with some comments as a scam, or a useful tool !!! depending on hows its used ??????


James


----------



## wealthwarrior

My mate is an electrician and one of his customers uses VectorVest and trades full time. My mate went back to his house and he sat him down and showed him what he does and how he does it and apparently this guy makes a fair quid from it and reportedly made a killing during the credit crisis.

I'm pretty interested in sussing it out myself so I'm organising to get my mate to take me with him back to this guy's house to show me personally how it works. 

Will post again with my findings soon hopefully.

Mike


----------



## Miner

I tried Vector Vest for 5 weeks paying $9.95.
My observations are :
They have an excellent data base and comes out with very good analytical tool with buy/sell or hold. The readings are often conservative and IMO it is your call and strategy to accept the call or make your own call. Nevertheless analysis is factual and make your own judgement.

Their buy/sell / hold recommendations are however very dynamic. I have bought ISF based on their buy recommendation just to find out the recommendation and stock listing disappeared from their data base

Having said that I bought TNE on their recommendation and encashed the dividend gain for a short term hold. 

They do reply your emails seriously (not like Alan Kohler, Charlie Aitken, Marcus P or Small Cap I where it is the sales guy who fields your queries or never responds at all).

They run apparently free seminars at Brisbane, Sydne and Melbourne.  No one cares for Perth except Labour Government to suck the tax from hard working miners like me 

IMO $9.95 is less than an MYO Lunch with drink and salad and less than a pint of Belgian beer in a pub. So it is best to fill curiosity with a trial run and judge yourself. 

Disclaimer : I do not earn any referral or commission or any sort of link with Vector mob - DYOR


----------



## ozymick

hi

I am in Brisbane and On Saturday 31st July went to VECTORVEST Workshop at Novotel Airport.  I signed up for the $9.95 5 week trial

There was approximately close to 100 people 

They feed all of us light lunch worth more than the $9.95

Michael


----------



## mccollr

I was about to ask about this outfit as well.  In NZ they have a training session once  a month held by a customer over Skype.  I rang this rooster and asked him what he thought of it.  His reply " It is hard work but you can make money out of it." He has 50K invested and uses his portfolo in the training session. His motivation is to get the programme working the best possible way by collective input. Looks like only a handful of investors in NZ so I am keen to get as much feedback from here as possible.


----------



## J&M

ozymick said:


> hi
> 
> I am in Brisbane and On Saturday 31st July went to VECTORVEST Workshop at Novotel Airport.  I signed up for the $9.95 5 week trial
> 
> There was approximately close to 100 people
> 
> They feed all of us light lunch worth more than the $9.95
> 
> Michael




and vector vest ??????????????????????????????????????
good ? bad?  will you keep me informed ??? 

James


----------



## blackjack

i am using it and one HUGE problem is that it is behind in that the OZ markets are open monday and its still showing friday and cant be refreshed

example is CDU was still rating as a buy and it had crashed 55% on the OZ markets and this is UNACCEPTABLE in anyones books

Another example is MML is a buy and then when it updates its a sell or a looser

I have emailed them several times and no answers

I think i can plug the gap using my new software where i can do CONDITIONAL trades myself and at less than 10 dollars too

Bottom line is that if they are marketing software and using an Australian DB then it should be able to be refreshed to todays time and date
otherwise its probably good for longer term trades only

lets see if VV respond


----------



## blackjack

no reply from them


----------



## Alpha_Bet

I hear the lunch they put on is great though


----------



## white_goodman

Alpha_Bet said:


> I hear the lunch they put on is great though




finger food... phenomenal


----------



## blackjack

unfortunately i am lapping it up in another country and so couldnt attend their sales pitch
but I would like them to fix the software as it costs me over 70 bucks a month


----------



## blackjack

I will let you make up your own mind on this

VV had Kingsgate as their top stock for many many weeks

It was still rated as a buy yesterday and because of the delay (see above) it opend today as a sell
a full 2 dollars down before they called a sell on it

When i look through the graphs i see daily its a buy buy buy then boom a sell

when i check other stocks it has things like hold hold sell hold sell hold

how canyou hold if you have sold

one stock MML had a sell on it and I held and low and behold its a winner
now its the VV top ramped stock for a few weeks now

tomorrow i will buy a dart board and use my brain

this month I will cancel VV as its not ready for me!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## VVAngelC

blackjack said:


> no reply from them




Hi BackJack,

Actually, we did reply but our replies our often bounced by the ISP - you can always just pick up the phone and give us a call toll-free . We have 24hr service Mon-Fri and a free number for our Australian customers 1800 303 782. VectorVest Australia is an end of day service, which means the data doesn't update until AFTER the trading day ends and this is done by 9PM AEST.

VectorVest is tool for investing and trading. Like any tool the more familar and knowledgeable you become about it, the more sucessful you're likely to be. Use it without knowledge and you could create a mess just like anything else. The program is fun and does a lot of work for you, but still ultimately requires the investor to make their own decision based on their investment style. 

You can try VectorVest for <$10 US for over a month. It's even money-back guarantee- you don't like it, all you have to do is ask for a refund. It costs $645 a year at full-price and there are no contracts, so you can quit any time and get a pro-rated refund (discounted at seminars). I think that says something about our confidence in our program. We are a US based company and have been in business for over 22 years now, so people seem to like us overall 

The tax laws are not very favorable to stock investing in NZ (I've been told they favor real estate), hence there is less interest there but as mentioned there is a user group there. There are also more than a half-dozen user groups through out australia that meet monthly.

Hope I answered a few questions and that you'll check out VectorVest for yourself to see what we're all about!

Angel Clark


----------



## graphics

I signed up to VectorVest yesterday.
watched all the tutorials, played with it for a few hours and cancelled it..

Unfortunately they want you to ring them to cancel your subscription, so they can talk you out of it.... signing up and taking your money was only a few mouse clicks.

I found Vectorvest BUY HOLD and SELL recommendations are for those who like to keep stock for years. My opinion Vectorvest is not for the serious Day Trader.


----------



## graphics

Looks like Vectorvest are not being true to their 100% guaranteed refund policy on their trial offer...

Beware!!


----------



## marton

A friend of mine in Melb. uses it and thinks it's the best move he's ever made. 

Judging by the varying opinions here, it seems that perhaps EOD traders are what Vectorvest is aimed at, and it's they who do well with it. 

Willing to be set straight though if that's a wrong asessment.


----------



## stevecar144

Hey Guys

An old thread I know but I wanted to put my two cents worth in...

I started out with VectorVest after a web search...I learned how to use it and now I am a part time trainer for VectorVest.  Ok so I have a vested interest in the product, but it all started from looking for an easy to use and reliable product and VectoVest was my choice. After a year of using it I just fell into the training role in my local area...

Awesome tool to give you a trading edge...

Cheers


----------



## blackjack

stevecar144 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> An old thread I know but I wanted to put my two cents worth in...
> 
> I started out with VectorVest after a web search...I learned how to use it and now I am a part time trainer for VectorVest.  Ok so I have a vested interest in the product, but it all started from looking for an easy to use and reliable product and VectoVest was my choice. After a year of using it I just fell into the training role in my local area...
> 
> Awesome tool to give you a trading edge...
> 
> I have to disagree with you for a few reasons
> 
> my main complaint with VV is that VITAL information is not updated quickly enough
> 
> 
> Cheers




VV Australia which I trialed for several months lost me a lot of money
several stocks that received bad news during the day were not reported by VV until well after the event in the meantime the SP crashed

At least if I use hotcopper or this forum i can get alerts
even the ASX gives alerts but VV doesnt

good luck in your training job


----------



## LanceC

VV in Australia is running version 6 of their software which is EOD only

VV USA is running version 7 which is real-time.

VV Aus is promising version 7 soon (September??)

My limited experience is that initially it seems to be giving daily investment advice but actually it's just another source of data to help you make investment decisions.

Unlike Stock Doctor's ratings which are almost entirely on fundamentals, VV also uses technical analysis so that you sometimes see buy recommenations on stocks VV rates as overvalued and sells on undervalued stocks.


----------



## kelkins

blackjack said:


> I will let you make up your own mind on this
> 
> VV had Kingsgate as their top stock for many many weeks
> 
> It was still rated as a buy yesterday and because of the delay (see above) it opend today as a sell
> a full 2 dollars down before they called a sell on it
> 
> When i look through the graphs i see daily its a buy buy buy then boom a sell
> 
> when i check other stocks it has things like hold hold sell hold sell hold
> 
> how canyou hold if you have sold
> 
> one stock MML had a sell on it and I held and low and behold its a winner
> now its the VV top ramped stock for a few weeks now
> 
> tomorrow i will buy a dart board and use my brain
> 
> this month I will cancel VV as its not ready for me!!!!!!!!!1




I agree completely I have been with them for 2 years. Sold AAX on Fridayas they put a sell on it Mo day (no update day) it went up approx 20%. Check out Best Charts software . I love it.


----------



## GKLC

LanceC said:


> VV in Australia is running version 6 of their software which is EOD only
> 
> VV USA is running version 7 which is real-time.
> 
> VV Aus is promising version 7 soon (September??)
> 
> My limited experience is that initially it seems to be giving daily investment advice but actually it's just another source of data to help you make investment decisions.
> 
> Unlike Stock Doctor's ratings which are almost entirely on fundamentals, VV also uses technical analysis so that you sometimes see buy recommenations on stocks VV rates as overvalued and sells on undervalued stocks.




Dug up this old thread because I was just reading a leaflet which I received from these guys a month ago. By now they're running Version 7 in AUS which offers real-time price data for an additional cost otherwise there's an intra-day delay of 15 minutes. I know that in the past there have been mixed reviews concerning this product (EOD traders seem to benefit the most from what I've read) but would like to hear the latest thoughts on this product  Have opinions changed since then?


----------



## VVAngelC

GKLC said:


> Dug up this old thread because I was just reading a leaflet which I received from these guys a month ago. By now they're running Version 7 in AUS which offers real-time price data for an additional cost otherwise there's an intra-day delay of 15 minutes. I know that in the past there have been mixed reviews concerning this product (EOD traders seem to benefit the most from what I've read) but would like to hear the latest thoughts on this product  Have opinions changed since then?




I'm from VV and of course I think it's terrific, however we only have EOD for Australia. It's simply in the VectorVest 7 Platform which has a nicer user interface. Free seminars are run just about every month, so if you can check one out, you'll meet plenty of subscribers there.

Angel


----------



## SamCar

I have used Vector Vest: had a lot of trouble over an unauthorised auto-renewal, very hard to get money back though I was not at fault. I did not wish to renew because I found their assessment and valuations too chart-based to be stable. Prefer the stability and fundamentals emphasis of Lincoln, and charting capacity of Market Analyst.


----------

